# Ça sent le sapin !



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de finir mon sapin, alors je partage ma joie !

Et vous, qu'avez-vous prévu pour Noël ? Je vais le passer en famille tout simplement...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

Super pratique pour bouffer


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Ben il est en plastique ... alors comment il peut sentir ???? 
Je me suis dit en voyant le titre que tu avais un coup de mou .... mais non !!! 
Perso pas de sapin, j'aime pas Noël ...


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

tu sais Finn, quand je mange (rarement donc), c'est devant mon Mac...

Chandler, tout va bien, merci de t'en inquiéter ! Bizarrement, il sent quand même, je ne saurais expliquer quoi en fait !


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Finn, quand je mange (rarement donc), c'est devant mon Mac...
> 
> Chandler, tout va bien, merci de t'en inquiéter ! Bizarrement, il sent quand même, je ne saurais expliquer quoi en fait !



La poussière ?


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2005)

Un truc moche qui prend de la place dans l'appart, très peu pour moi  
Je referai ça seulement dans quelques années pour la nouvelle génération :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Finn, quand je mange (rarement donc), c'est devant mon Mac...



Ca explique l'absence de vaisselle


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

L'appart est rangé, y a plus qu'à planter le sapin (penser à acheter un sacàsapin cette année  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mon sapin !


----------



## Malow (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



J'irais pas jusque là....mais je trouve dommage que ton sapin Taho, ne soit pas un vrai.....


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Décembre 2005)

Quand je vois le mien à côté, je me marre bien... Mais quand je regarde la qualité des photos que prend mon "appareil photo" "numérique" (Car c'est déjà une chose qui se prétende être un appareil photo, mais alors numérique, c'est comme si on venait de faire un grand pas en avant...), bizarrement, je rigole bien moins.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

*Manque juste*
le bidon d'essence et le briquet pour l'éclairer !


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Moi je trouve que ça sent le lapin mais bon, c'est peut-être que chez moi


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca explique l'absence de vaisselle


Si j'ai de la vaisselle ! pas autant que toi certes, mais j'en ai !


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Si j'ai choisi un sapin en plastique, c'est parce que c'est moins cher (il sert d'une année sur l'autre...  ) et puis ça me va bien tant que je suis le seul à la maison à ne pas croire au père Noël ! 
Et puis cette année, je voulais pas me casser le cul à acheter un vrai sapin hors de prix, qui perdrait ses épines de partout et que je jetterais dès janvier. Celui-ci, je le range dans son carton pour l'année prochaine !


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

[mode toys ON] Moi cette année je prends un chaîne  [mode toys off]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

*Au fait Taho!*
t'as accroché un père Noël à ta fenêtre aussi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au fait Taho!*
> t'as accroché un père Noël à ta fenêtre aussi ?



Ha? Ca se fait aussi chez vous? ... Le mien il gigote encore... Mais plus pour longtemps, le gros con!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

*Ah Dupont*
tu me feras toujours autant rire 







:love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au fait Taho!*
> t'as accroché un père Noël à ta fenêtre aussi ?


ouais et j'ai même décoré mon balcon avec des guirlandes lumineuses ! 



non, mais ça va bien oui !  je fais pas dans le kitch, merci bien ! :mouais:

à la limite, je le pendrais bien le perno...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah Dupont*
> tu me feras toujours autant rire
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, mon cher Dupond


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ouais et j'ai même décoré mon balcon avec des guirlandes lumineuses !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bin, vu la gueule de ton sapin, on peut quand même dire que tu fais dans le kitsch... :rateau:

moi quand je bouffe c'est pas devant mon mac... c'est grave là... faut consulter !


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

bon, je retourne à mon repassage.     merci pour la distraction kitsch !


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

J'ai fini mon Mouette sapin  :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

la Suisse est une GRANDE nation !!!


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

tu sais Alèm, tout seul, je n'ai pas forcément la motivation pour faire de la grande cuisine ! c'est déjà un miracle que j'ai fait ce sapin !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai choisi un sapin en plastique, c'est parce que c'est moins cher (il sert d'une année sur l'autre...  ) et puis ça me va bien tant que je suis le seul à la maison à ne pas croire au père Noël !
> Et puis cette année, je voulais pas me casser le cul à acheter un vrai sapin hors de prix, qui perdrait ses épines de partout et que je jetterais dès janvier. Celui-ci, je le range dans son carton pour l'année prochaine !




tu veux savoir franchement ? tu bouleras pas rouge ?


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2005)

En 2006, privilégie la bouffe au sapin


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux savoir franchement ? tu bouleras pas rouge ?


vu les félicitations reçues pour mon sapin, je crois que tu peux ! et je ne pourrais pas te bouler rouge chère Princess !


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En 2006, privilégie la bouffe au sapin


C'est aussi un manque de motivation certain...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> vu les félicitations reçues pour mon sapin, je crois que tu peux ! et je ne pourrais pas te bouler rouge chère Princess !




alors :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

franchement :rose: ton sapin est tres moche !!!:rose: :rose: :rose: 

pas parce que il est en plastique mais question deco ..... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

on pourrait penser que tu a volée quelques boules colorés ici là, en faisant du shopping ou le piquer en cachette chez les amis :rose:  ..... 
ou alors tu as vidé le grenier de tes arrieres grand parents !!:rateau: 

bref, desolé mais .... :rose: nan , il est pas bô :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

merci Princess ! tes critiques me vont droit au c½ur ! :love:

Oui, bon je sais, on a fait plus original comme sapin, mais je fais avec les moyens du bord ! Et puis ça plaisait à mon ex Princesse (avec un e). Et puis j'avais envie de le ressortir cette année...

Vous verrez l'an prochain ce que ça donne, si j'ai fait des progrès en déco de Noël ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, je retourne à mon repassage.     merci pour la distraction kitsch !


 d'ailleurs tu devais passer prendre mon tas à 21h et t'es déjà vachement à la bourre là ...allez houste ! 




Sinon euh Taho! ché pas moi tu aurais pû trouver autre chose que les décos classiques quand même, ché pas moi des iPods décorés de Père Noël découpés dans des serviettes, le tout soigneusement collé ..;et agrémenté de paillettes et puis tiens y'à de la récup à faire un tablier...en assez bon état (faudra éviter les tâches quand même) hop tu découpes t'en fais des boules et puis aussi des guirlandes ... et pour les lumières qui clignotent ça c'est Benjamin le spécialiste il adore ça il parait !


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Lorna, c'est surtout le manque de motivation qui fait que j'ai repris la déco classique... personne pour m'aider à le faire... alors bon

Non, je ne le rangerais pas pour autant... 

Mais si vous me payez un nano, je veux bien l'accrocher ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs tu devais passer prendre mon tas à 21h et t'es déjà vachement à la bourre là ...allez houste !




j'ai pris du retard avec les strings de rezba...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ça plaisait à mon ex Princesse (avec un e).



tu te fais pas un peu du mal là ??? non


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu te fais pas un peu du mal là ??? non


non, non, pas de nostalgie ma placée, merci ! :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Alèm, tout seul, je n'ai pas forcément la motivation pour faire de la grande cuisine ! c'est déjà un miracle que j'ai fait ce sapin !






			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> En 2006, privilégie la bouffe au sapin




tout est dit ! 

j'ai un primate poilu de type Homo queutus maximus comme colocataire et pourtant même si je bouffe seul (bah oui ! ), j'essaye de bouffer dans le salon.

mes ordis, c'est pour le taf et la déconne... 

ceci dit, j'ai pas encore fini le repassage des strings de rezba et j'ai encore ceux de Lorna (mais qu'elle ne compte pas sur moi pour les slips de Lo ! )


----------



## maiwen (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai choisi un sapin en plastique, c'est parce que c'est moins cher (il sert d'une année sur l'autre...  ) et puis ça me va bien tant que je suis le seul à la maison à ne pas croire au père Noël !
> Et puis cette année, je voulais pas me casser le cul à acheter un vrai sapin hors de prix, qui perdrait ses épines de partout et que je jetterais dès janvier. Celui-ci, je le range dans son carton pour l'année prochaine !


justement ... le principe du sapin c'est que ... c'est un vrai ... il sent ... il pique ... sauf si c'est un nordman, mais alors il sent moins ... et le mieux , c'est qu'à la fin c'est chiant , sinon c'est pas marrant.
Ca sert à le garder plus longtemps encore, et quand tu l'enlèves, tu t'en souviens forcément, t'as du enlever toutes les petites épines par terre et sur le canapé ... sauf si tu as acheté un sac doré pas cher qui sert à des oeuvres toutes super bien ...

faut tout leur expliquer


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> faut tout leur expliquer




Chuuut !!!! :mouais: !!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, non, pas de nostalgie ma placée, merci ! :love:



ça faisait un peu style Majordome, le 115, Tout va bien ...


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

le nordman, ce sera pour Taho! junior... en attendant, je me contente de ce que j'ai et ça me va comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Bon on dit plus rien sur le sapin de Taho!
Si il te plait tant mieux ! 

Allez une ch'tit chanson, je me sens d'humeur chantante tiens !


 : hum hum 1 ... 2 ...
(purééééée le trac :rose: )

 mon beau sapiiiiiiin
 roi des foooooorêêêêêt 
 que j'aime ta verduuuuuuuurrreuuuuuu ....
 la la la laaaaaa la la lalalaaaaaaa (ouais bon ça va hein je sais plus les paroles  :rateau: :hein: )






			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris du retard avec les strings de rezba...


Donc elle était pas nue sous son tablier !  J'le savais ! 

 bon mes culottes gainées t'attendent là !:hein:


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait un peu style Majordome, le 115, Tout va bien ...


je suis toujours sur "La petite monnaie" :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mon beau sapiiiiiiin
> roi des foooooorêêêêêt
> que j'aime ta verduuuuuuuurrreuuuuuu ....



en plastiqueeeeuuuuuu


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours sur "La petite monnaie" :love:



tu tournes avec une chanson ou l'album ???


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu tournes avec une chanson ou l'album ???


les deux !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pris du retard avec les strings de rezba...



C'est pour mettre dans le sapin ou c'est pour les cadeaux de Noel ?


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir mon sapin, alors je partage ma joie !
> 
> Et vous, qu'avez-vous prévu pour Noël ? Je vais le passer en famille tout simplement...




Et...le nouveau papier peint...tu le finis quand?...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> en plastiqueeeeuuuuuu


Bon alors je refais :hein:


 mon beau sapiiiiin
voleur de pétrôôôôôôôle
que j'aime ta plastiqueuuuuuuuuuu

 C'est mieux ?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> les deux !


  
l'album donc ... si on considère que la chanson est incluse dans l'album


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> merci Princess ! tes critiques me vont droit au c½ur ! :love:
> 
> Et puis ça plaisait à mon ex Princesse (avec un e).




c'est un ordre !!!!! 
raison de plus pour lire attentivement mon mp


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un ordre !!!!!
> raison de plus pour lire attentivement mon mp


bon, je crois que demain je passe à Carrefour faire quelques courses et je m'y remets :love:

Lorna : Merci ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon, je crois que demain je passe à Carrefour faire quelques courses et je m'y remets :love:
> 
> Lorna : Merci ! :love:




il y a pas un babou par chez toi ?

paecr que a carrefour et company tu depenses facilment 10 fois plus


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour mettre dans le sapin ou c'est pour les cadeaux de Noel ?



c'est pour mettre sous le sapin pour mettre les cadeaux dedans...


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2005)

:rose:
J'ai horreur des sapins de Noël. Et le tien Taho, et bien j'ai pas de mots 




Et non, mes enfants sont pas traumatisés. On décore juste la maison autrement.


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho !!!  il est beau ton sapin....


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

merci la mouette, ça me va droit au c½ur ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

pffffffff et voilà !!!!!!     

tous des faux    !!!!! 









et moi je passe par la mechante !!!! :rateau: :rose:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et moi je passe par la mechante !!!! :rateau: :rose:




Montre non ton zoli sapin de Noël :love: :love: :love: 

Il doit être magnifique :love:

Je parle sapin...avec les tordus du bar  ....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Montre non ton zoli sapin de Noël :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Il doit être magnifique :love:
> 
> Je parle sapin...avec les tordus du bar  ....




pas encore fait    et cette fois je crois echapper a la corvée du sapin pas vraiment tres beau vu que toulmonde fait n'importe quoi 

cette année donc je me limitera a une seule decoration :
des que je serai seule , opppppp , je refais , calmement , joliment !!


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Montre non ton zoli sapin de Noël :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Il doit être magnifique :love:
> 
> Je parle sapin...avec les tordus du bar  ....


je l'avais bien compris dans ce sens ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pas encore fait    et cette fois je crois echapper a la corvée du sapin pas vraiment tres beau vu que toulmonde fait n'importe quoi
> 
> cette année donc je me limitera a une seule decoration :
> des que je serai seule , opppppp , je refais , calmement , joliment !!




là j'ai eu peur


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais bien compris dans ce sens ! :love:




Ouf encore sauvé


----------



## al02 (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au fait Taho!*
> t'as accroché un père Noël à ta fenêtre aussi ?



Ah ! les pères Noël au balcon fleurissent en ce moment, *c'est d'un beauf* !   
Et les guirlandes surchargées à faire sauter les fusibles ! MDR !!   

Dans le genre :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! les pères Noël au balcon fleurissent en ce moment, *c'est d'un beauf* !
> Et les guirlandes surchargées à faire sauter les fusibles ! MDR !!
> 
> Et encore c'est du "light" comparé à ce que j'ai pu voir en Allemagne du Nord....


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> al02 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! les pères Noël au balcon fleurissent en ce moment, *c'est d'un beauf* !
> Et les guirlandes surchargées à faire sauter les fusibles ! MDR !!



C'est certain. Vlad Dracul avait des goûts autrement plus sûrs en matière de décoration ... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Décembre 2005)

Ca c'est de la décoration de noël


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est certain. Vlad Dracul avait des goûts autrement plus sûrs en matière de décoration ... :love:



Alors c'est donc çà ce qu'on appelle : SE FAIRE ENGUIRLANDER !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est donc çà ce qu'on appelle : SE FAIRE ENGUIRLANDER !



Heuuuuuuu... Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le mot qui convienne vraiment...


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuu... Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit le mot qui convienne vraiment...


Empapaouter serait plus juste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Ah ? Il me semblait que le vrai empalage consistait à faire passer ledit pal par la victime (encore vivante, çà va de soi...) d'alpha en oméga. Mais je m'en remets à ton expertise sur la chose.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Il me semblait que le vrai empalage consistait à faire passer ledit pal par la victime (encore vivante, çà va de soi...) d'alpha en oméga. Mais je m'en remets à ton expertise sur la chose.



C'est à dire qu'il y a plusieurs écoles dont une recommande la lenteur, et donc un passage par l'alpha, comme tu le dis fort pudiquement ; ce qui est tout à ton honneur... Certains ésthètes préconisaient même de ne point tailler le pal en pointe, mais de l'arrondir ce qui, avec adjonction de poids savament estimés, attachés aux pieds du contrevenant, prolongeait considérablement la durée de l'opération... Mais il est vrai que ce cher Vlad était par contre un sanguin qui ne s'embarrassait point de ce genre de fanfreluches...

Et puis il y a mon école à moi... Il convient d'utiliser un pieu en sapin qui fait que la victime, à l'instant ultime, peut se régaler d'une délicate saveur de bonbon des Vosges...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Idée d'une variation sur le pieu en sapin : utiliser du bois d'eucalyptus, pour ceux qui veulent cesser de fumer. Enfin là-dessus, ils peuvent être rassurés, même sans pieu en eucalyptus.
"Vlad, dear old pal"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Certes, jouer sur la variété des essences peut toujours se révéler utile... Un pieu en cèdre pourrait éloigner les mites des vêtements de la victime...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes, jouer sur la variété des essences peut toujours se révéler utile... Un pieu en cèdre pourrait éloigner les mites des vêtements de la victime...



Ou alors le pieu en bois "bio" pour ceux qui veulent aller au bout de leurs idées écolos...

Mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, Vlad reste d'actualité : à sa manière il exprimait son refus de voir la Turquie entrer dans l'Europe, non ? Bon il ne disposait pas de toute la loghorrée d'un De Villiers, mais faut pas lui en vouloir pour ses arguments un peu "rustiques". Dans sa cambrousse transylvanienne on n'avait pas encore l'ENA.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

mio je vais mettre un faux sapin chez ma mere, comme je passe les reveillons chez elle,


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Et tu aimes les bonbons "La Vosgienne", mon petit? ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors le pieu en bois "bio" pour ceux qui veulent aller au bout de leurs idées écolos...
> 
> Mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, Vlad reste d'actualité : à sa manière il exprimait son refus de voir la Turquie entrer dans l'Europe, non ? Bon il ne disposait pas de toute la loghorrée d'un De Villiers, mais faut pas lui en vouloir pour ses arguments un peu "rustiques". Dans sa cambrousse transylvanienne on n'avait pas encore l'ENA.



Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... Pas de politique.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et tu aimes les bonbons "La Vosgienne", mon petit? ...



Noel est une fete familiale,non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Certes, mon petit ; certes... Mais tu ne réponds pas à ma question. Après faudra pas venir te plaindre que le pieu n'est pas à ton goût...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

tu entend quoi par ta question?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Remonte donc de quelques posts... Pffffff... Impatiente jeunesse qui a perdu le goût de la lecture...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi je le perds à _sa_ lecture par contre... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le perds à _sa_ lecture par contre... :mouais:



Tu remarqueras que nous avons sû rester dans le sapin...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

J'ai vu ! et je vous en félicite


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

mais de rien


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

> Ça sent le sapin !



Elle va pas mieux, mémé ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Le chat n'est plus dessus... C'est qu'elle doit être froide...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est surtout l'odeur qui m'a rappelé une ex... La tristesse parfois... :rose:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (6 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout l'odeur




Il faudrait une bonne grosse vague...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Il existe une loi qui se nomme "Loi Sapin" du nom de l'ancien ministre Michel Sapin. Mais çà concerne, je crois, la réglementation des délégations de service public et pas du tout Noël. Mais bon, hein, "chuuuuut" comme le conseille sagement mon compère Patochman. 

Il est bon de rappeler que bon nombre de "sapins" de Noël ne sont botaniquement pas des sapins (soit le genre _abies_ dans la nomenclature) mais des *épicéas*. Même si un vrai sapin, le Nordmann, a progressé dans les ventes ces dernières années car il ne perd pas ses aiguilles dans les apparts bien chauffés.


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

et n'oublions pas le premier sapin


----------



## kaviar (6 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> et n'oublions pas le premier sapin


Ce n'est pas un sapin, mais un pommier


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

La loi Sapin régit entre autres la réglementation sur la publicité comparative en France.


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un sapin, mais un pommier



Ah ? le vendeur me l'avait pourtant certifié... je vais aller me faire rembourser
:hosto:


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon, je crois que demain je passe à Carrefour faire quelques courses et je m'y remets :love:



  et ça donne quoi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Noel est une fete familiale,non?


*Ca c'était avant*
c'était le bon vieux temps comme on dit.

D'ailleurs il est de bon ton de parler désormais des "opérations commerciales de fin d'année".


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2005)

Sapin acheté, mais pas encore décoré...ce soir pt'être.

Mais le titre du Thread c'est parce que y'a G4 qui traine dans les parages?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Ça sent le vomi et la vieille urine un sapin ? :ekk: Comprends pô...


----------



## MrStone (8 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le vomi et la vieille urine un sapin ? :ekk: Comprends pô...


Ca c'est après le réveillon, une fois que Papy René tellement pété a trouvé de bon goût de mettre sa quéquette sur la table après le fromage.
Ensuite trou noir, plus de souvenirs, mais une persistante odeur de vomi et d'urine au pied du sapin :hein:


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Alors vos sapin ils dorment ? ou ils flambent ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors vos sapin ils dorment ? ou ils flambent ?



*Tu confonds*
les sapins et les voitures ?








:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu confonds*
> les sapins et les voitures ?
> 
> 
> ...




'tain c'est pas Noël ce soir ?:mouais: :rose:


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain c'est pas Noël ce soir ?:mouais: :rose:


Faut attendre encore un peu...
Les Rennes sont souvent à la bourre....(cherchez le jeu de mots foireux..hihi)


----------



## elKBron (20 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le chat n'est plus dessus... C'est qu'elle doit être froide...


merci Pierre Desproges :love::love:


----------

